# Windows 7 Upgrade for College Students



## fredtgreco

Anyone here who is a college student can get an upgrade of Windows 7 (you have to already own a licensed copy of XP or Vista) for $30.

Windows 7 US Online Store - Student Registration

Please, no useless "get a Mac" or "use Linux" posts. They will be immediately deleted.


----------



## Christopher88

Wow! That is great. Thanks.


----------



## Nathan Riese

thanks, that'll be great to show all my friends here at college!


----------



## westminken

Does this include poor seminary students too?


----------



## fredtgreco

westminken said:


> Does this include poor seminary students too?



Good question. Since you likely have an edu address, my guess is it would. I would try it.


----------



## jwithnell

I understand Windows 7 takes the improvements of Vista and stabilizes and streamlines everything.


----------



## westminken

fredtgreco said:


> westminken said:
> 
> 
> 
> Does this include poor seminary students too?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Good question. Since you likely have an edu address, my guess is it would. I would try it.
Click to expand...


Actually, Redeemer doesn't give students school e-mail addresses and photo IDs so I guess I will have to buy it at full price.


----------



## N. Eshelman

I would say that Windows 7 is more like Mac... but Fred would delete it.


----------



## Skyler

I'm almost tempted to upgrade to Windows 7.


----------



## Theoretical

jwithnell said:


> I understand Windows 7 takes the improvements of Vista and stabilizes and streamlines everything.


That has been my opinion as I've used it for the last 2-3 months. I previously used Vista Ultimate and this is a true upgrade, especially in terms of speed and reliability. The release candidate has been quite stable, so I won't have the usual "Wait until Service Pack 1" approach.


----------



## ClayPot

Does the discount apply to professors as well (with a .edu address)?


----------



## fredtgreco

jpfrench81 said:


> Does the discount apply to professors as well (with a .edu address)?



I'm not sure.


----------



## puritanpilgrim

thanks, thats a good deal.


----------



## historyb

fredtgreco said:


> Anyone here who is a college student can get an upgrade of Windows 7 (you have to already own a licensed copy of XP or Vista) for $30.
> 
> Windows 7 US Online Store - Student Registration
> 
> Please, no useless "get a Mac" or "use Linux" posts. They will be immediately deleted.


My college got an edu domain so the students could partake of offers such as these. Even though I don't use Windows this is nt a bad deal from MS wonder what the catch is

-----Added 9/29/2009 at 07:11:27 EST-----



jpfrench81 said:


> Does the discount apply to professors as well (with a .edu address)?


I don't know about 7, but the office 2007 offer goes for professors as well as students as long as there is a .edu address is invovled. One of my professors bought it and had me install it


----------



## Skyler

"from MS wonder what the catch is"

They think if they get you hooked on student products you'll be more inclined to use their professional products after you graduate(for more money, of course).


----------



## Edward

fredtgreco said:


> Anyone here who is a college student can get an upgrade of Windows 7 (you have to already own a licensed copy of XP or Vista) for $30.
> 
> Windows 7 US Online Store - Student Registration
> 
> Please, no useless "get a Mac" or "use Linux" posts. They will be immediately deleted.



Folks need to pay attention to the upgrade tables. Some of the upgrades will have a minor impact; others will in effect wipe everything on the drive.


----------



## raekwon

westminken said:


> fredtgreco said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> westminken said:
> 
> 
> 
> Does this include poor seminary students too?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Good question. Since you likely have an edu address, my guess is it would. I would try it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Actually, Redeemer doesn't give students school e-mail addresses and photo IDs so I guess I will have to buy it at full price.
Click to expand...


If your school doesn't give you an e-mail address, you should check this page to see if it's on Microsoft's list of approved schools. If it's not (which Redeemer isn't), you should then click the link at the top of the page where you can give them info on the school. They'll probably let you have the deal anyway, if you can send in a proof of payment for courses, or a class list.



jpfrench81 said:


> Does the discount apply to professors as well (with a .edu address)?



Doesn't look like it. You have to be enrolled in at least 0.5 course credit.


----------



## Matthew1034

FTR, this is a full retail version of Windows 7 -- it is not an "upgrade" version. And you can get Pro for the same price if you click the "Need to connect to your school's network? Click Here" link when you are adding Home Premium to your shopping cart.

Cheers.

BTW, you have the option of upgrading or doing a custom installation (clean install/mutli-boot).


----------



## David

I would also like to add that Australian TAFE or University students can get a similar deal here. I just found out about it myself and snagged both Office Ultimate 2007 (not upgrade) and Windows 7 Professional Upgrade together for $160 AUD. That includes both digital download and a boxed copy mailed to me.

Through the same offer, you can get Office Visio and the Language Pack too, although I had no use for them.

Similar offers are available for a variety of countries, which you can check by going to that page and clicking the flag in the top-right corner.


----------



## jfschultz

*CNN Money story*

Microsoft's big (student) launch, it turns out, was not entirely trouble-free.


----------



## raekwon

jfschultz said:


> Microsoft's big (student) launch, it turns out, was not entirely trouble-free.



Is anything entirely trouble-free, though?


----------

